# Flat River



## cireofmi

Just wondering if anyone here fishes the Flat River around Lowell? Do salmon or trout come up the Flat River? Is there a fish ladder at the Flat River in Lowell or can fish get upstream there? Email me at [email protected] or PM me with answers if you dont care to answer in a post. The reason for the questions is since I have started going to GRCC i have stopped to fish the Flat River a few times. I have caught some fish and the areas I fish look like they might hold some okay numbers of fish. I cant wait till I can afford to boat to really explore some local lakes and rivers for myself.


----------



## rabbit whacker

Hey thats my neck of the woods. Unfortunately I don't do a lot of fishing. I doubt the salmon run in the Flat. There is a dam in Lowell. There is another dam just outside of Lowell, upstream near Fallsburg Park. 

Hopefully someone a little more knowledgeable in the river will be able to shed some light on it. Enjoy the big city of Lowell!


----------



## rabbit whacker

Sorry, I guess the salmon do run up to the dam in Lowell. I guess that I have never paid attention. Don't know about the trout though. For all I know you can probably catch Sharks there  I will shut up now and go back to the hunting forums.


----------



## broncbuster2

salmon............YUP......................steelhead......................YUP........


----------



## gomer

ya few fish run in there, its nothing amazing and most of the fish are really spooky. there is no ladder so the fishin is limited to the short stretch below the dam in lowell.


----------



## scoot

Hey I also go to CC and after class Im just gonna head down to 6th street. When the run gets goin its a blast. That would be 10 times better then the Flat because the fish are fresher and there will be way more of them.


----------



## cireofmi

True Scoot, but i bet i could usually get a spot to fish on the Flat River easier than 6th Street. Also, if I can get the spot I want I dont need to wade to get it.


----------



## gomer

you might be able to get a spot better in the flat, but you will still need to wade there and it really doesnt get many fish, plus there are quite a few local hillbillies that snag the crap out of teh fish so they can get really spooky. You can always get a spot at 6th street, maybe not in the boils on a saturday afternoon durring peak run, but you can ALWAYS get a spot somewhere out there in the center run. Plus, the fish are much fresher, it is ALOT closer to CC than the flat river, and it gets a lot of fall steelhead, lake run browns, cohos and lake trout besides the kings. But if you really dont want to fish at 6th street, the rogue is closer to cc than the flat and it gets more fish.


----------



## rabbit whacker

Who you calling hillbillies? Certainly not people from Lowell  

I am pretty sure that the Flat River would be closer to CC than the Rogue. Anyway the Rogue is not ALOT closer to CC. Any I can guarantee if you are stopping after your classes at CC the Flat is on a more direct route to Ionia.


----------



## cireofmi

Yep, the flat is on my route. To get to GRCC I am only take a total of 3 roads. The road that I live on, M-21(Fulton St) and Ransom St in Grand Rapids. I will be stopping there again tomorrow and will post if I catch anything worth reporting.


----------



## gomer

cireofmi,

I thought you were staying in GR while attending CC. thats why I was a little suprized when you were wondering about the flat. 

Rabbit whacker,

Now that I think about it the rogue really isnt that much closer to cc than the flat, but it is still only 10-15 miles away. Also, I didnt say ALL people from Lowel are hillbillies I personally know a few lowel residents.


----------



## cireofmi

I wish I could stay in GR while attend GRCC. I didnt end up going Saturday, while try to go again Monday after classes on my way home.


----------



## cireofmi

Went there today for a little bit, caught a few Rock Bass. I have seen Smallmouths and Bluegills in there. I am hoping to catch a smallmouth one of these times. What else besides inline spinners and jigs should I try, besides live bait? Also, will these fish be there all year round?


----------



## staplesguy

The Flat river is ok for kings in that small stretch below the dam. I have had the most luck fishing the first stretch as it comes into the Grand. As mentioned before the fish are spooky but can be inticed into biting if you are very patient and work the deep pools that follow the beds on the deeper side of the river. I got about 4 16+ pounders out of the flat last year. It seemd like it was early October and they resonded better to spawn and egg sucking leaches.


----------



## cireofmi

I have been accessing the Flat River from M-21. I use the parking lot by the East edge of the dam. There appears to be a trail following the river. Is this trail public? If so how far does to go?


----------



## staplesguy

you can actually access the Flat right where it meets the grand just south of Lowell. When you are on M-21 going through town turn south at the light next to the big mill. The fairgrounds are about 1/2 mile on the left. Go in the last entrance at the white fence and this will take you down to the Grand. Bear left at the river and this road deadends. Park there. You are now at the mouth of the Flat. There are trails on both sides that are public. Have fun!!!!!


----------



## ThatGuyRooT

I live in belding on the river, a about 500 yards from the dam.

Have yet to fish yet, but seen photos of large like and bass from some localsort.

New fly rod should be here tomorrow and I might take a walk and see what's around


----------



## barrett

You just responded to a post that has been inactive for 13 years haha


----------



## ThatGuyRooT

barrett said:


> You just responded to a post that has been inactive for 13 years haha


I thought about that.

Figured if I said anything about flat river I'd get a load of **** for not looking through the archives, lol


----------



## barrett

You will likely see a lot of smallmouth in there, I go out near fallasburg park where it gets shallow and throw a swirl tail jig and they destroy it.


----------

